
In the US Market, iPhone Outperforms Other Mobile Platforms in User Loyalty - atularora
http://www.zokem.com/2011/01/in-the-us-market-iphone-outperforms-other-mobile-platforms-in-user-loyalty-by-a-wide-margin-android-is-second-blackberry-fourth/
======
BrainScraps
More studies needed from Captain Obvious Inc.

